# DRI 2016 Cruises



## nightnurse613 (Feb 11, 2016)

Finally posted. Get em while you can........:whoopie:


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 12, 2016)

nightnurse613 said:


> Finally posted. Get em while you can........:whoopie:



No idea what you are trying to tell us??


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 12, 2016)

Bill4728 said:


> No idea what you are trying to tell us??



I think he is saying the DRI "The Club" website is now open for 2016 cruises booking.


----------

